# National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010



## Digicat (21. Nov. 2010)

Servus Fotofreunde

Die Fotos des Wettbewerbs ....

Meine persönlichen Sieger sind Bild #7 & Bild #8 ....

Aber es sind alle sehenswerte Fotos .....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

Danke für den Link Helmut , mit gefallen die Fotos 2 + 8 + 35


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

hallo Helmut,

sehr beeindruckende Fotos, vielen Dank für den Link

LG Markus


----------



## Conny (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

Hallo Helmut,

wie will man diese Bilder vergleichen 
Schöner Link


----------



## Christine (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

Hi,

diese Bilder kann man nicht vergleichen - es sind übrigens nicht alle, wenn man auf die Bewertungsseite geht, findet man noch mehr und sie sind dann auch in Kategorien aufgeteilt.

Mein Favoriten sind übrigens 6 und 41.


----------



## laolamia (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

hallo!

ok, jetzt weiss ich was kunst ist 
echt schoen


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

Vielen Dank, Helmut!
Was für Bilder.... einzigartig, jedes Einzelne.


----------



## Dodi (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

Hallo Helmut,

ich muss sagen: beeindruckend! 

Vielen Dank für den Link.


----------



## Springmaus (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

Hallo

super schöne Bilder !!! Vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## mimo (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010*

Tolle Bilder!
Aber ich tipp mal Nummer 39 findet hier nicht viele Freunde 

LG
Miriam


----------

